# Bessacarr E450 table



## alandfee (May 3, 2010)

Hi all,

Just a question to see if any of you lovely people out there happen to have a Swan Neck table for sale or wish to pass on, or the best place to try and source one.

Thank you all


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you tried posting a wanted on the Swift forum.I did suggest this in your other thread.If you need a link just ask mate. 

cabby


----------



## alandfee (May 3, 2010)

Hi Cabby,

Thought I'd posted on the Swift forum??? Go and give me the link please. Not computer stupid but find this site hard to navigate


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Here you go, hope it helps.

cabby

http://www.swift-owners-club.com/index.php


----------



## alandfee (May 3, 2010)

Thanks Cabby


----------

